# Oestrogen priming



## Rose-1 (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello 
These boards are a wealth of information. 

Just wondered if anyone had doen oestrogen priming, with positive results. If so what did you use and what dosage?
I would appreciate any information. Thank you.


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi

I've never heard of this? Is it something you're currently doing?
I'm going to Google it now....lol
Hope someone on here has a better response than me!


----------



## Rose-1 (Aug 22, 2017)

No I haven't done it. I wanted some info on it. lol.


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh ok....lol! I did google it and it appears to be associated with IVF treatment. Maybe try posting there.


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi 😊

I did estrogen priming at our last cycle. 
I started 7 days after LH surge with 100mg estrogen patches every other day until period. Also for three days an Orgulatran injection, started on 2nd day after first patch.
I had 9 follicles and 4 good quality Blastocysts. My other cyles I only had 2-7 follicles and 1-2 Blastocysts.
It's usually working for women with low or poor response and low ovarien reserve as you push down the FSH level.
I'd definitely do it again. 

xx


----------

